# $2000. rebate



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

have any of you guys heard about a $2000. rebate on the 05 gto's? i had a dealer offer that two me however the price he stated was invoice was very high then another dealer offered me what they said was invoice and it was $2000. less then the first dealer what would be a good deal on a car with zero down? thanks for the input


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

A friend of mine is GTO shopping right now. He looked at one Monday and they told him there was a 2000 dollar rebate on it. I couldn't find that anywhere though, so I think it might be one of those silent rebates that the dealer picks the cars he wants to move. My friend was quoted somewhere between 29,000 and 30,000 and didn't bite. They called him twice today telling him they might be able to do a little better. He thinks he can get it for 28.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

cool man thanks i'm going to try and beat them up alittle more


----------



## 2k2ss (Oct 19, 2005)

any more info?


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

GNX231 said:


> have any of you guys heard about a $2000. rebate on the 05 gto's? i had a dealer offer that two me however the price he stated was invoice was very high then another dealer offered me what they said was invoice and it was $2000. less then the first dealer what would be a good deal on a car with zero down? thanks for the input


Edmunds shows a Manufacturer to Dealer incentive of $2000:

http://www.edmunds.com/new/2005/pon...munds.n.incentivesmip.incentives.3.6.Pontiac*


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

i was told buy a dealer a while ago that what ever intrest rate gm offers you can get on any car no matter what the web says is there any truth to this?


----------



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi everyone. Bought my 05 GTO A4 in Phantom Black Metallic 2 weeks ago. Have tht optional 18 inch whels and braking package. The dealer had 3 on the lot. Blue with A4, 17 inch wheels, and a light green metallic with M6 with 17 inch wheels, and my car was $34,500 MSRP+$10,000 Dealer mark-up!!!!  I asked about a rebate and the dealer said there is none on the GTO because it is a rare car. Did you guys pay a high dealer mark-up? :willy:


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

wow so far i'm dealing with a coulpe dealers but they are around 29000 out the door no such thing as rae car or markup whats with the green car they don't make a green gto in north america


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

01dakota59rt said:


> Hi everyone. Bought my 05 GTO A4 in Phantom Black Metallic 2 weeks ago. Have tht optional 18 inch whels and braking package. The dealer had 3 on the lot. Blue with A4, 17 inch wheels, and a light green metallic with M6 with 17 inch wheels, and my car was $34,500 MSRP+$10,000 Dealer mark-up!!!!  I asked about a rebate and the dealer said there is none on the GTO because it is a rare car. Did you guys pay a high dealer mark-up? :willy:


Just out of curiosity, what is the "braking package"?.....Never heard of it before.

Thanks!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

01dakota59rt said:


> Hi everyone. Bought my 05 GTO A4 in Phantom Black Metallic 2 weeks ago. Have tht optional 18 inch whels and *braking package*. The dealer had 3 on the lot. Blue with A4, 17 inch wheels, and a *light green metallic * with M6 with 17 inch wheels, and my car was *$34,500 MSRP+$10,000 Dealer mark-up!!!! *  I asked about a rebate and the dealer said there is none on the GTO because it is a rare car. Did you guys pay a high dealer mark-up? :willy:


WTF! Rare? Yeah on Mars. 
Braking package? Never heard of that one before. I know it has the PBR brakes but that's standard equipment.
$34,500 + $10,000 dealer mark-up? Damn, does it come with a mechanic :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

01dakota59rt said:


> Hi everyone. Bought my 05 GTO A4 in Phantom Black Metallic 2 weeks ago. Have tht optional 18 inch whels and braking package. The dealer had 3 on the lot. Blue with A4, 17 inch wheels, and a light green metallic with M6 with 17 inch wheels, and my car was $34,500 MSRP+$10,000 Dealer mark-up!!!!  I asked about a rebate and the dealer said there is none on the GTO because it is a rare car. Did you guys pay a high dealer mark-up? :willy:


"Light green metallic, brake upgrade"..... wtf?


----------



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> WTF! Rare? Yeah on Mars.
> Braking package? Never heard of that one before. I know it has the PBR brakes but that's standard equipment.
> $34,500 + $10,000 dealer mark-up? Damn, does it come with a mechanic :confused


Hi dudes. Sorry I meant a Impulse Blue Metallic-I saw it today and I guess in a certain light it looked like a lime green. Yes, the performance brake package with front/rear disc brakes is standard. There is so many things on this dealer sticker, can't remember if it was standard or not. The standard price is $32,295. The only options-Gas guzzler tax-$1300.00,18 inch wheels-$495.00+destination charge-$700.00. So total vehicle price is $34,790.00  +that horrible mark up of $10,000.00  Living in Hawaii is expensive-gas, houses, shipping-to and from, and the auto market :willy: I agree on having a free mechanic and detailer with that kind of mark up. :agree But all in all, this GTO is a great car!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> "Light green metallic, brake upgrade"..... wtf?


Hello. No my bad. It was a Impulse Blue Metallic and the performance brake package with front/rear discs is standard. I went to the dealer today and saw it. I guess the first time I saw it, was a fast glance. Sorry man!!!! :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

01dakota59rt said:


> Hi dudes. Sorry I meant a Impulse Blue Metallic-I saw it today and I guess in a certain light it looked like a lime green. Yes, the performance brake package with front/rear disc brakes is standard. There is so many things on this dealer sticker, can't remember if it was standard or not. The standard price is $32,295. The only options-Gas guzzler tax-$1300.00,18 inch wheels-$495.00+destination charge-$700.00. So total vehicle price is $34,790.00  +that horrible mark up of $10,000.00  Living in Hawaii is expensive-gas, houses, shipping-to and from, and the auto market :willy: I agree on having a free mechanic and detailer with that kind of mark up. :agree But all in all, this GTO is a great car!!!!!!!!!!!


I totally agree with you. The goat is a great car and the best bang for the buck for any car under $35K :cheers .


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

01dakota59rt said:


> Hello. No my bad. It was a Impulse Blue Metallic and the performance brake package with front/rear discs is standard. I went to the dealer today and saw it. I guess the first time I saw it, was a fast glance. Sorry man!!!! :cheers


No big deal.... most people confuse Barbados blue with a greenish color. :cheers


----------



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> No big deal.... most people confuse Barbados blue with a greenish color. :cheers


Thanks man!!! The GTO is the best car I have ever bought!!!!!!!


----------



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

GNX231 said:


> wow so far i'm dealing with a coulpe dealers but they are around 29000 out the door no such thing as rae car or markup whats with the green car they don't make a green gto in north america


Sorry, it was a Impulse Blue Metallic, only had a quick glance the first time and saw it again yesterday. The reason for that $10K mark up, dealer claims it's limited. That pretty damn sucks!!!!!! Total with all the taxes, doc fees-$48,000. :willy:


----------



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the "braking package"?.....Never heard of it before.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Mean Goat,
It's that standard performance brake package. Not an upgrade. Sorry. Iam just learning about these great cars!!!! :cheers


----------



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I totally agree with you. The goat is a great car and the best bang for the buck for any car under $35K :cheers .


Saw your photos. SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :agree


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

01dakota59rt said:


> Saw your photos. SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :agree


Thanks :cheers But this Saturday, I'll be posting new pics. I have a different set of 19" wheels with a 3.5" lip on the rears and a 2.75" lip on the fronts. Also I removed the spoiler. I'll take pics of the headers, LPE CAI and MagnaFlow catback as well. Stay tuned!


----------



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Thanks :cheers But this Saturday, I'll be posting new pics. I have a different set of wheel 19" wheels with a 3.5" lip on the rears and a 2.75" lip on the fronts. Also I removed the spoiler. I'll take pics of the headers, LPE CAI and MagnaFlow catback as well. Stay tuned!


Can't wait to see them!!!!! :seeya:


----------

